# Studies in Europe



## Silvia (May 19, 2009)

I am thinking about going to study Medicine in Europe as a second degree.
I have found out that the Medical University in Kosice has a very good reputation and offers very good conditions for the future students. The tuition fee is very attractive.
Is here anyone interested in studying in Europe or maybe someone did that already. 
I am looking forward to hear from you soon.

Regards
Silvia


----------

